# Reverse takeover phenomenon



## So_Cynical (18 November 2015)

Over the last 8 months or so a new trend has emerged, the vast majority of ASX listed resource prospectors are getting hammered with some trading at below 0.01, often raising money to cover listed company compliance costs by issuing shares at 0.002 or less...i would approximate that at least 100 ASX listed stocks are in serious trouble.

In desperation they are disposing of assets and reducing costs to stave off bankruptcy, becoming shell companies then looking to reverse takeover opportunities in the tech startup sector, sometimes the shell comes after the tech approach, securing a partner then disposing of exploration assets.

Spend a few hours looking at the bottom end of the resource stocks and the conclusion that there is a massive rationalisation going on is inescapable, the upside is that the ASX is getting a heap of interesting little tech startups and i reckon there are a few diamonds among them, certainly heaps of potential.

A few on my watchlists, # i have a position in.

 DUB - Dubber, cloud call recording & management 
 RAD - Weebit, nano memory technology
 DUO - Zyber, secure file sharing #
 LVT - Livetiles, MS sharepoint content creation software
 NOR - World phone, web based calling
 IVO - Invogor, big data marketing 
 MRR - Hello, DIY web real estate
 AWO - IOT group, smart everything
 MOO - Shareroot, social media content management 
 NRR - Aldicion, medical software
 ESR - Data Laboratory's, HR data platform
 ARO - Gymeny, fitness app
 VPC - Velpic, cloud based learning platform
 DSX - Decimal, financial services platform
 APY - (Looking for opportunities) #
 FIE - Linius, video platform


----------



## peter2 (18 November 2015)

Great topic. Good list. 

From a chartist's point of view these charts look crap and are easily thrown out. It's worth a few extra minutes to check the corporate news to ascertain what are the current corporate activities. I've discarded charts thinking they were mineral explorers (ugh) only the miss great trend break out opportunities. 

Another aspect of these charts is that these trends start from a very low base, both in price but also in their daily traded volume. My volume filters miss many of these opportunities. If I widen my filters I'll quadruple the real crap that comes up in the scans. 

I love the comment "looking for opportunities", no business, no assets, but their share price is trending higher.


----------



## skc (18 November 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> A few on my watchlists



Here's a few more to add to your list (some of these a bit older than 12 months)

BRN - Brainchips. Self learning chip of some sort
POK - IoT platform
CVT - IT security
RYG - IoT platform
QUR - To acquire LogiTag - RFID stuff
RNT - Rent.com.au
TMP - TechMpire. Online marketing
VIT - Looking at opportunities
AB1 - Apps of sorts
BIG - Youtube marketing
FFG - Internet investment group
ISX - Online payment security
IWG
MIG
LCD
JCS
MTL
SFI
SKF
ZIP
XTV

Probably not a comprehensive list. I'd be interest to see some statistics of the average performance from announcement to capital raising to 1, 2, 3 and 6 months after. 

My guess is that there'd be money to be made in every situation (i.e. it will print a price higher than the price immediately after the announcement). But by 6 months time the average return might be pretty average, as the 1 15-bag winner is offset by the other 20 losers.


----------

